

Massive DDoS attack happening at the moment - techaddict009
http://www.digitalattackmap.com/#anim=1&color=2&country=ALL&time=15999&view=map

======
_RPM
This is intriguing. May I ask how it was implemented. More specifically, how
is the data obtained?

~~~
techaddict009
The Digital Attack Map presents data gathered and published by Arbor Networks
ATLAS - global threat intelligence system. ATLAS sources its data worldwide
from 270+ ISP customers who have agreed to share anonymous network traffic and
attack statistics. Data is updated HOURLY.

> Got this info from one of my friend.

------
ErikRogneby
It looks like August 28th was a much bigger day?

